# [ 2012 ] Grand Caymanian Resort...what's going on there?



## smileyface (Sep 26, 2012)

I have owned timeshare at the Grand Caymanian Resort since 2004. Each year I visit, it seems they have new staff and management. When the Fosters sold out to the big chain a number of changes occured and I only get the usual annual letter from the resort telling me not to worry that they are making things better. Then I read on TripAdvisor reports that people aren't very happy with the resort. Maybe their standards are too high? If anyone can shed some light, please share with me. Thanks a lot! I feel like a mushroom.


----------



## GrandCaymanian (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Grand Caymanian Resort*

Hello Smileygirl, 

We at the Grand Caymanian Resort are excited to report several new and exciting resort projects in the works. 

Firstly, we did have a change of management and therefore, did experience a bit of a transition period. Now, being managed by one of the top resort management companies (based in the U.S.), we are on the fast track to completing a brand conversion so effective December 3rd, we will become a Holiday Inn Resort. 

With this very exciting conversion, guests will enjoy a renovated lobby, front exterior, new and improved signage, new lush landscaping, a children's activity room, game room, new pool furnishings and outdoor bar and grill and much more. We've also nearly completed a beach improvement project that will allow for an easy smooth entrance into the North Sound as well as, a 35 feet wide  water front lounging area. Accommodation renovations will include new cooridor carpeting and fresh paint. We are also offering complimentary Wi-Fi throughout the resort as well as, will extend complimentary shuttle service, whereas, there has been a charge for both services in the past. 

We realize we haven't communicated as much as we should - and greatly apologize for that. To ensure better communication in the future, we are in the final stages of building a website that will allow owners and visitors alike to see resort updates as well as, check availability for future stays. Look out for grandcaymanianvacations.com soon. We will send out a notice of the official launch. 

Overall, we are very excited about the numerous changes occuring at the resort and know you'll be pleased during your next visit. 

I hope this information helps. Should you have any questions or need any additional information, please do not hesitate to contact me directly. 

We look forward to extending our hospitality in the near future. 

Kind regards, 

Brooke Meyer
Director of Sales & Marketing
Grand Caymanian Resort 
bmeyer@grandcaymanian.ky


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 29, 2012)

We stayed there last Xmas and enjoyed it very much.  Part of our enjoyment was that we got the end 2 BR unit on the ground floor, which was an awesome unit!

I thought the resort was part of Holiday Inn back then; or was I mistaken and it was part of another chain?  I seem to remember Craig saying something that there was an issue with the agreement?  I dunno, it was almost a year ago.

Anyway,  We loved the resort.  Close enough to places yet far enough away from the crowds.  It reminded us of the Renaissance Aruba (where we own).  The drive to the main street was long, twisted and bumpy, but OK.  It would have been nice to be able to go in the water from the beach, but wasn't a deal breaker.  Would return there in a half a heartbeat.


----------



## dgleason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Will be staying at Grand Caymanian*

I shall be staying there later this month and will post a review and pictures.


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 3, 2012)

Dgleason, check out my review in the Marketplace and have fun!


----------



## gkbiiii (Aug 11, 2014)

*HIVC Resort???*

This is now the Holiday Inn GRAND CAYMANIAN RESORT, thus do owners have HIVC benefits? 

 It looks like a sweet place to own, love the Cayman Islands, but not a cheap place to visit!!


----------



## Alphadog (Sep 3, 2014)

*Curious too!*

I'm curious about this too. We own at OLCC and was just in HIVC website but don't see anything about this resort.

Would love to go there!


----------

